# 585 Vs. 595 sizing (M or S)



## Pizza Man (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello, 

I ride a M (53cm) in a 585 and am considering a 595, but I have relatively short legs & a long torso. I'm 174cm tall & ride with a bb to saddle distance of 71cm.

I have figured that if I were to get a 595 in M I'd have to cut the seat tube about 1cm or so below the edge of the "L" in the frame :cryin: 

My other option is to go with the S, but with a 120mm or 130mm stem.
Would this, combined with the shallower 72 degree head tube angle, make the steering real sluggish?

Any opinions on which size would be better for me?

I plan to use the bike both for road races of 50-100 miles and for crits.

Thanks,

PM


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*are you happy on current size?*



Pizza Man said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ride a M (53cm) in a 585 and am considering a 595, but I have relatively short legs & a long torso. I'm 174cm tall & ride with a bb to saddle distance of 71cm.
> 
> ...


it depends:

what is your current saddle to bar drop and how many mm of spacer are you carrying and what is your stem length on 53cm Medium 585?

this will answer the question about 51cm Look but my feel is you should stick with 53cm (medium) in 5x5 Look. I am same height and saddle height as you. What is your cycling inseam? I have 83cm. I was measured and told to go with 53cm but I can not tolerate big saddle to bar drop, I only have 15-20mm drop before my back says "no".

Also note that STA for 51cm Look is quite steep 74.5 degree versus 73.75 on 53cm so this would put your more forward which you may not want.

C-40 might add more valuable input here.

good luck


----------



## Pizza Man (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I am very flexible and like to ride with 6-8cm saddle to bar drop.
But the 585 in M w/o spacers only drops about 4cm with standard -6 degree stem at 110mm. I figured with a small 595 and 1cm of spacers & a 120mm stem I could get about the same reach with a little more drop (which is good).

The 74.5 seat angle on the S would be OK since I like to ride forward. My current setback from front of saddle is 4.5 cm.

So either S or M would fit, the difference being a 10mm longer stem (& 1 degree slacker head tube) on the S or having to cut the seat tube fairly low on the M.

On the S, I'm just concerned about the difference in turning quickness with the slacker head angle & longer stem.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

i wouldn't worry tremendously about the differences in stem length and HT angle. In my experience, riding stems of between 90mm and 130mm, the shorter stems always provide _too_ much quickness. A longer stem has provided more accuracy and surer handling. No 585 geometry combination will give the rider a lack of race-worthy steering. I'd go for the S.


----------



## Pizza Man (Oct 25, 2006)

*Small it is.*

Thanks.


----------

